# Help plz!!!



## andyobmonkey (Aug 16, 2004)

i have a Creative Labs Sound Blaster 5.1 and a 2 speaker set, they are 2 large stereo speakers and the bass they give out gives me no reason to need a sub-woofer, but i want to know if i need a better sound card to make them work at there full potensial????


----------



## nomav6 (Aug 16, 2004)

you could run it out to an Amp.


----------



## tristan (Aug 16, 2004)

What audio are you running now? onboard sound? if so what is your board?


----------



## andyobmonkey (Aug 16, 2004)

im running the sound blaster PCI card, i dont know much about sound cards tho!


----------



## Praetor (Aug 17, 2004)

> What audio are you running now? onboard sound? if so what is your board?


He's running a Soundblaster Live 



> What audio are you running now? onboard sound? if so what is your board?


No you dont. To get the "full potential", just get some more speakers


----------



## Lorand (Aug 17, 2004)

> i need a better sound card to make them work at there full potensial????


No, all you got to have is a good amplifier for the speakers.
But make sure that the card's audio layout is configured to stereo speakers and clear all the fancy audio effects (this would "increase" output quality on tiny plastic speakers only).


----------



## ZER0X (Aug 17, 2004)

If you want Great sound Get a Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS  Look!


----------



## Praetor (Aug 17, 2004)

> If you want Great sound Get a Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS


To be honest, unless you're and audiophille (even then i contest ), one wouldnt notice much diff in the S/N ratios (well i wouldnt think so at any rate). The Audigy2ZS is an awesome card no doubt but the SBLive should be more than enough (and 'sides, if he's worrying about getting the SBLive to work to its full potential, that problem wont go away if he upgrades to the SBAudigy2ZS as it'll still be limited by speakercount)


----------



## andyobmonkey (Aug 17, 2004)

ok, thnx, so i just need to get more speakers?


----------



## Praetor (Aug 17, 2004)

If you're looking to get a 4/4.1/5/5.1 setup, yes you'll need more speakers .. the soundcard can handle all those modes, it just needs the speakers


----------



## andyobmonkey (Aug 17, 2004)

ok, thnx alot!


----------



## Praetor (Aug 19, 2004)

Glad i could help!


----------

